# Vision Codes 92370 and 92371



## MelissaUsi (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, 
I have a few questions with regard to the billing of 92370 and 92371 and what actual services are required to be performed in order for either code to be billed. 

In your opinion/experience, what services are included in the billing of 92370 and/or 92371 from beginning to end? 

What types of services would an optician need to provide in order to bill for either code? 

Would you consider an incidental repair as something billable under either code?

Thank you for your help, 

Melissa Usitalo, CPC
usitalo724@yahoo.com


----------



## kmhall (Apr 29, 2010)

In the Coders' Desk Reference for Procedures it reads:

"The physician or technician repairs or refits a pair of spectacles.  Adjustments may be made to the ear or nosepieces or plastic frames may be heated and bent to better fit the patient, who has natural or artificial intraocular lenses.  Report 92370 if the patient is not aphakic and 92371 if the patient is aphakic."

Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary - Edition 20
Aphakic- Absence of the crystal-line lens of the eye.

Hope this helps.


----------

